# Cleland National Park..(Australia, Adelaide Hills)



## wtpc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

g'day...brought the canon 50D two weeks ago..very happy

Beautiful Blue Wren






Sleepy Kangaroo





OH NO!!! Just waking up!!!!





Cheers patrick:mrgreen:


----------



## Mersad (Dec 22, 2008)

I like the 1st one the most. Great sharpness and details.


----------



## WhisperedLitany (Dec 22, 2008)

First one is amazing.
Good job!


----------

